# Eclipse Plugin Richfaces / JSF



## TeamBob (19. Aug 2009)

Hey...
Also ich arbeite jetzt schon seit einer weile mit Eclipse Galileo 3.5 und arbeite an einen Project mit
RichFaces / JSF / a4J  usw. Jedenfalls fehlt mir aber die Autoergänzung komplett und das nervt irgendwie
schon, da man nicht alle Möglichkeiten angezeigt bekommt. 
Wisst ihr wo ich solches Plugin oder so bekomme?
Danke


----------



## vogella (31. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

Eclipse WTP und JSF ist hier beschrieben: JavaServer Faces (JSF) development with Eclipse WTP - Tutorial


----------



## faulelotte (1. Sep 2009)

TeamBob hat gesagt.:


> Hey...
> Also ich arbeite jetzt schon seit einer weile mit Eclipse Galileo 3.5 und arbeite an einen Project mit
> RichFaces / JSF / a4J  usw. Jedenfalls fehlt mir aber die Autoergänzung komplett und das nervt irgendwie
> schon, da man nicht alle Möglichkeiten angezeigt bekommt.
> ...



Da nimmt man meistens die JBoss Tools, momentan gibt es allerdings für Eclipse 3.5 noch kein stable Release.
Das hat leider für Eclipse 3.4 auch eine Weile gedauert.


----------



## maki (1. Sep 2009)

Ja, für Richfaces sind dei JBoss Tools ein muss, den GUI Designer fand ich vor 2 Jahren schon sehr gut.


----------



## Robert Reiz (7. Jan 2010)

Eclipse 3.5 + JBoss Tools läuft bei mir prima. Man muss ich nur sehr genau an die Installationsanleitung auf der update site von JBoss halten. Ein HOWTO auf englisch findet ihr hier: Robert Reiz | Consulting - Training - Projects

Wenn es aber nur um autovervollständigung geht, dann empfehle ich IDEA. Ist eine super IDE und kann fast alles "out of the box". Downloaden, installieren und los legen. In Gegensatz zu Eclipse muss man nicht noch tausende Plugins nach installieren.


----------

